# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 3 tháng 01/2013 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Một vài tour Didau giới thiệu cho những này Tết sắp tới. Tham quan ngọn Hải Đăng cổ nhất Việt Nam ở Kê Gà, đến Huế thưởng chức ca múa nhã nhạc cung đình Huế được UNESCO công nhận di sản văn hóa phi vật thể. Tham quan đỉnh núi Seongsan Sunrise - ngọn núi lửa đã ngưng hoạt động, là nơi được xem là cảnh quan đẹp nhất của đảo Jeju. Hay thưởng thức điệu múa bụng nổi tiếng và món bánh mỳ Doner Kebap chính hiệu ở Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ.

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*TP.HCM - HÀM THUẬN NAM - MŨI KÊ GÀ*

Giá tour: 1.888.000 VNĐ/1 kháchThời gian: 2 ngày - 1 đêmPhương tiện đi lại: đi và về bằng xeKhởi hành: 11/02/2012

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe và hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trìnhCáp treo khứ hồi lên núi Tà Cú

Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí cá nhân, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế, Thuế VAT. Canô tham quan ngọn Hải Đăng - Mũi Kê Gà

Chương trình tour của công ty du lịch Lystravel

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*HÀ NỘI - HỘI AN - ĐÀ NẴNG - HUẾ*

Giá tour: 4.849.000 VND/ 1 kháchThời gian: 5 ngày - 4 đêmPhương tiện đi lại: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 14,21,28/1; 18,25/02/2013

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay, xe và hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịch.Chi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

Giá tour không bao gồm: Tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và tài xế.

Chương trình tour của công ty du lịch Văn Hóa Việt

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*TP.HCM - SEOUL - ĐẢO JEJU - CÔNG VIÊN EVERLAND - ĐẢO NAMI*

Giá tour: 26.880.000 VNĐ/1 kháchThời gian: 5 ngày - 4 đêmPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 11/02/2012

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế sân bay, phí an ninh và xăng dầuXe, trưởng đoàn và HDV suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchVisa nhập cảnh Hàn QuốcChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.

Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiều, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của công ty du lịch TST

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*HÀ NỘI - THỔ NHĨ KỲ*

Giá tour: 53.300.000 VNĐ/1 kháchThời gian: 9 ngày - 8 đêmPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 11/02/2012

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế sân bay, phí an ninh và xăng dầuXe, trưởng đoàn và HDV suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịch,Vé xem chương trình ca nhạc và múa bụng đặc sắc tại Cappadocia.Thuyền du ngoạn tại eo biển BosphorusChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiếu, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế, chi phí cá nhân

Chương trình tour của công ty du lịch Viettran Tour

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## huongdlvn

Công ty Opentour JSC đang có chùm tour khuyến mại lớn và giá rẻ nhất bắt đầu từ tháng 1/2013. Hy vọng quý khách có thể lựa chọn được chương trình phù hợp với quý khách để tận hưởng 1 kỳ nghỉ đầy ắp hạnh phúc và thoải mái. Nếu có vấn đề gì thắc mắc quý khách có thể liên hệ trực tiếp với chúng tôi nhé. Chúng tôi rất hân hạnh phục vụ quý khách. Hotline: 0983 7878 66

 Du lịch khuyến mại tết 2013,, cùng du lịch, cùng khám phá, cùng trãi nghiệm, cùng cảm nhận và cùng thoải mái cùng Opentour. Tết, là dịp để mọi người được nghỉ ngơi, thư giản sau 1 năm làm việc vất vả, là dịp để gia đình họp mặt, đoàn tụ sau 1 năm xa nhà vì lý do nào đó,…, 1 năm tất bật, bộn bề, chắc chắn sẽ cần 1 kỳ nghĩ thật thoải mái, để xả stress. Hãy cùng Opentour làm đều đó để mang về 1 kỳ nghỉ thật đáng nhớ để chuẩn bị cho 1 năm làm việc thật nhiều cố gắng và thành công.



Du lịch Nha Trang, du lịch Đà Lạt, du lịch Phú Quốc, du lịch Côn Đảo, du lịch miền trung,…, là những chương trình tour trong nước mà hàng năm, nhân dịp tết 2013 công ty Opentour đều tổ chức và nhận được nhiều sự tin tưởng và khen ngợi vì dịch vụ chu đáo từ phía du khách. Rất vinh dự vì đều đó, và chúng tôi ngày càng phấn đấu để ngày càng đáp ứng tốt sự tin tưởng, và chuyên nghiệp trong lĩnh vực du lịch và phục vụ du khách. Chất lượng tour sẽ là yếu tố trọng điểm mà chúng tôi luôn lấy làm nền tảng.



Bên cạnh các chương trình du lịch trong nước,Opentour còn tổ chức các tour du lịch nước ngoài khởi hành liên tuc dịp cận tết 2013 như : du lịch Lào, du lịch Thái Lan, du lịch Singapore, du lịch Trung Quốc,…. Sẵn sàng đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu của Quý du khách trên con đường chinh phục, khám phá vùng đất lạ.

----------


## 3gteen.com

Bác *huongdlvn* 	 sao không để giá cụ thể cho mọi người biết, du lịch có nhiều quá, không biết chọn bên nào cả

----------

